# 4.4 FreeBSD Lite based BSD



## rajneesh2k10 (Dec 22, 2011)

Hello,

I have built my custom kernel on 4.4BSD-Lite and now I want to test the same. I installed FreeBSD 8.2 RELEASE. After installation I found that the kernel source for for the 4.4BSD-Lite differ from that of 8.2 RELEASE very much and now I am unable to compile the kernel.
Please help me. How do I get a BSD distribution running on 4.4BSD-Lite?

I used 4.4 BSD-Lite.tar.gz source code mentioned in book: TCP/IP Illustrated, Volume2 (The Implementation) by Gary R.Wright and W.Richard Stevens. http://www.amazon.com/TCP-IP-Illustrated-Vol-Implementation/dp/020163354X

Kindly guide me how to test my code. How to obtain a BSD system that still uses the same old 4.4BSD-Lite source code.


----------



## DutchDaemon (Dec 22, 2011)

You do realize that 4.4 BSD-Lite is from *1995*, I hope .. See this topic for an almost identical question (from *2004*, mind you): http://lists.freebsd.org/pipermail/freebsd-questions/2004-April/043482.html


----------



## SirDice (Dec 23, 2011)

4.4BSD-Lite formed the basis of FreeBSD-2.0. We're almost ready to push 9.0 out the door. So there's almost 20 years of development since 4.4BSD-Lite.

http://www.freebsd.org/cgi/cvsweb.c...ree?rev=1.147.2.1.2.1;content-type=text/plain


----------



## rajneesh2k10 (Dec 23, 2011)

@DutchDaemon: Thank you for the reply. Yes I do realize that I am in stone age. I had read the mailing list communication before, but it didn't answer my question.
More precisely: Now I have downloaded FreeBSD 2.0.5 installation image. But I am not able to install it in vmware. Is there anyway I can install it on vmware? If not, does real hard disk installation follow the same steps as in FreeBSD 8 installation? Or is there any way I can compile my old 4.4BSD Lite source on my FreeBSD 8 installation?

@SirDice: Thank You sir. I know I didn't choose the source correctly its very old. I will certainly go for the new kernel. But still, I would like to first check if my idea works on the older one or not.
Additionally if you could provide me with resources on new FreeBSD kernel, it would be of great help to start with. That book which I mentioned, handled almost everything about TCP/IP in 4.4FreeBSD Lite so I was compelled to use that. The same thing is not available for the newer version.


----------



## SirDice (Dec 23, 2011)

rajneesh2k10 said:
			
		

> That book which I mentioned, handled almost everything about TCP/IP in 4.4FreeBSD Lite so I was compelled to use that. The same thing is not available for the newer version.


I own all three volumes. Nothing much has changed, almost all the sources can be used without changes on a 'modern' FreeBSD install. Heck, pretty much all the code can be used on Linux, AIX, Solaris and quite a few others. There's nothing requiring 4.4BSD-Lite.


----------



## rajneesh2k10 (Dec 23, 2011)

SirDice said:
			
		

> Nothing much has changed, almost all the sources can be used without changes on a 'modern' FreeBSD install.



Sir, I have modified little bit of code in the ARP module of TCP/IP stack. But when I compile it in new kernel, it gives me error. And when I did little bit of research, found that couple of files have been completely replaced by some new ones. Like we don't have ioclt.h in new kernel. And it gives me an error and asks me to replace it with xxxio.h.
I changed it but then stuck in some other place. So I decided to test my code on the older kernel.
Can you hint me how to I install FreeBSD2.0.5 ?  I have downloaded the ISO image from http://cvsup6.freebsd.org/pub/FreeBSD-Archive/old-releases/i386/ISO-IMAGES/

Thank you so much for replying.


----------



## rajneesh2k10 (Dec 23, 2011)

@SirDice: Agreed! Not much has changed. But the ARP module on which I am working has some change in design. So the changes I made on old 4.4FreeBSD Lite kernel do not compile on FreeBSD 8.2 that I am currently running on my system. I wan't to see if those changes really work! Then only I'll go for a the modification of new kernel. Resource is also a constraint!
I have downloaded FreeBSD 2.0.5, but whenever I wan't to install it in the vmware, it gives me an error "Operating System not found". Is there a separate procedure to install it? Kindly guide me through the installation 2.0.5 kernel. Or just give me any method to compile that old kernel on the currently running 8.2 RELEASE.

Thank You so much!


----------



## SirDice (Dec 23, 2011)

rajneesh2k10 said:
			
		

> I have downloaded FreeBSD 2.0.5, but whenever I wan't to install it in the vmware, it gives me an error "Operating System not found". Is there a separate procedure to install it?


I doubt FreeBSD 2.0.x has support for VMWare. Keep in mind that VMWare didn't exist back then.


----------



## rajneesh2k10 (Dec 23, 2011)

@SirDice: ummm...   I thought of that. How does the normal hard disk installation goes for FreeBSD 2.0.x ? Is there any help resource for that? Or can I just test compile my old source on the new kernel?


----------



## SirDice (Dec 23, 2011)

My first proper FreeBSD install was something in the 3.x range. Quite a while ago. What I can remember is that FreeBSD used the *wd* and *wdc* drivers. This was at some point completely replaced with ad(4) and ata(4).

I'd stop trying to fiddle around with ancient versions and try your code on a recent FreeBSD version. I'm sure some specifics have changed but the underlying principles should still be the same.


----------



## rajneesh2k10 (Dec 23, 2011)

@SirDice: Thank you sir! I now give up my plan of installing the old kernel (because probably I won't be able to do it  ).
Sir my piece of code has to access arplookup() function in net/if_arp.h (Please see page no. 679 of Volume 2 of the book for reference.) This function is not present in the new kernel. Apart from that there would be several other issues that I would have to ask you. 
Is there any design of function calls as mentioned on page no. 679 of Volume 2 ? Also is there any resource about the design of how the data structures are arranged in new ARP module (precisely like page no. 676 of the same book) ? 
Thank you advance!!


----------

